# Pillars of the Earth. (CH4)



## sloweye (Oct 17, 2010)

I couldn't see a thread for this anywhere so i thought i'd start one.

What did people think of the first part?

I for one thought it was very well done, i was gutted when it finished as i could have watched the whole thing there and then. I will be honest and say i never finished the book as the libaray asked for it back befroe i got the chance. seems to be fairly true to the 1/3 of the book i got through.

I just wondered what others thought.


----------



## reiver33 (Oct 17, 2010)

Not having read the book I'm hesitant to pass judgement, but the Church did come over as almost impossibly malign (and efficient). Plus my understanding of this period is that the nobility in general refused to accept Maud, apart from those who saw profit in either regime change or a general period of instability.

Having said that I enjoyed it enormously!


----------



## sloweye (Oct 17, 2010)

When i saw Ian McShane cast i had doubts, but i can forgive that.
There will be historical snags but if the story continues the way it has they can be forgiven.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 17, 2010)

I watched the entire series. It was interesting, but this is not the kind you want to watch it again. I cannot blame the cast. It was more of the darkness of some of the main characters.


----------



## sloweye (Oct 17, 2010)

But the 'darkness' is an accurate portrail of the people from the time. The church was full of corruption and the Throne was the greatest prise for either side and they would do anything to get it.


----------



## purple_kathryn (Oct 18, 2010)

I actually enjoyed it more than I thought i would.  I didn't realise they would be showing it in the UK and I'd previously looked the story line.

I dislike (to the point of turning the channel over) rape scenes so since I knew it was coming I was able to miss it.  Will definitely be watching the rest of the series


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 18, 2010)

I suppose it will eventually be shown in Australia!  One of my favourite books, so I do hope they haven't left too much out in the filming.


----------



## sloweye (Oct 18, 2010)

Not sure if you can access it from down under but there is a thing called 4od here for people to catch up with shows they missed, might be worth a look


----------



## purple_kathryn (Oct 18, 2010)

Well it was shown in the US first of all so I guess there's a good chance it might makei t across to Aus 

Especially as I understand the book is very popular


----------



## sloweye (Oct 18, 2010)

Channel 4 - 4oD

It might be worth a go


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Oct 19, 2010)

I thought it was going OK until the girl got raped. Why why why would the girl grab a dagger and a sword and not plunge them through the guy's evil heart. Not to mention that she was found in the first place playing with her brother with no one on watch for the baddies coming back. It was pretty clear what they were after when she escaped the first time so why they wouldn't get away as soon as the coast was clear was beyond me. Especially as it seems getting to the king's gaff was so easy after her misfortune.

However, I thought McShane though I did miss the peaches. 

On the whole though, I'll watch the rest - It's 20 times better than Merlin,.


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks purple_kathryn and sloweye 

It's been one of the best selling books for years over here.

I guess I will just have to be patient as usual, until they decide to let us Colonists get to see it


----------



## sloweye (Oct 23, 2010)

Well i thought that the second part was very good. I though the maddness in the king was well acted too.
wasn't impressed that this weeks was so much shorter than the first, i wanted atleast another hour


----------



## sloweye (Nov 20, 2010)

just watched the last one..... Awesome!


----------

